# No, it's not exactly for my kids. . .



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I found this awesome playpen at a second hand store yesterday for ten bucks. I've been wanting one for Bern and Buddy to play in while in my room. . .especially since we just got new carpet Monday!  I have considered ordering diapers from Bonnie but Bern gets so upset when I handle him that he starts to hyperventilate and gasp for air; I would hate to do that to him every day! So now they can still have their flight around the bathroom and then spend the days in their nice new house. Of course I disinfected it and put a sturdy (wipeable) cover on the bottom. I just put them in and they flapped all over and had plenty of room for it, then got busy digging into their food. Must scatter seeds all over new house!! I had a hard time explaining to the employees that no, it's not for my kids. . .it's for my pigeons!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that is a cool idea, I did the same thing for my maltese puppy and it worked fine for his puppyhood days....it is kinda funny that when I go into a thrift store everything I see i think "how can I use that for birds"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, great idea - I love how you improvised the cover and it is so colorful!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Awe!!! I really thought it was a baby in it when the pics are loading then I was like ....Ohhhhh! pigeons are inside the playpen...now it's a pigeon pen...Good idea...I never  thought of using that...But as long as the birds have a place of comfort that is just fine for me...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What a great idea and a great deal!

My neighbor finds all kinds of stuff from the second hand store and thrift places. I always wanted to go to see what I could find.
I'd be shopping for the birds and stuff for the yard.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are the weirdest woman I know! But you are very creative and resourceful. Were you in a military before? Say a Navy SEAL or army rangers? You seem to have the ability to adapt in any situation. If you and me and some others get lost in the forest, I would go with you for survival.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI MJ!! You are INDEED resourceful!! Amazing what ideas come to mind when the pijies are involved!! Most creative of you!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

RodSD said:


> You are the weirdest woman I know! But you are very creative and resourceful. Were you in a military before? Say a Navy SEAL or army rangers? You seem to have the ability to adapt in any situation. If you and I and some others get lost in the forest, I would go with you for survival.


LOL I'm flattered.  Nope, no military in me. I am able to make do with a lot of weird things hehe. My dad is the same way, quite a handy trait especially with the economy as it is. Of course I love garage sales and second hand stores. The playpen is a perfect find since neither of them fly much (if at all) but prefer to putter around on the ground, and Bern is kind of a foo-foo bird and spoiled with soft blankies and all that. (Then again, Buddy was the one hopping in the warm bath water tonight before Bern could get near it.) I was thinking of a large cage but this seemed perfect. Most of my nest boxes and "furniture", perches, and dishes in my aviaries were found at garage sales. Maggie, I found the colorful grating at the same thrift shop for five dollars and improvised it for a lid, which folds back onto itself and makes it easy to get into.

And if you think this is funny, you oughta see the "Catzebo" I've set up for our feral kitty Sukey and the others when they're outdoors. It's *very *interesting, and involves several quilts, tarps, cat beds, and a heat lamp. . .


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

That is so cute and awesome!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> What a great idea and a great deal!
> 
> My neighbor finds all kinds of stuff from the second hand store and thrift places. I always wanted to go to see what I could find.
> I'd be shopping for the birds and stuff for the yard.


once you go...you will be hooked.....Im a thrift store junkie


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

thats a good idea,these play pens are often disgarded when of no(baby)use,and they are perfect size,your pigeons seem right at home in it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*And if you think this is funny, you oughta see the "Catzebo" I've set up for our feral kitty Sukey and the others when they're outdoors. It's very interesting, and involves several quilts, tarps, cat beds, and a heat lamp... *

OK, MJ...PLEASE POST PICTURES!! I'M QUITE INTRIGUED!! Sounds GREAT!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> *And if you think this is funny, you oughta see the "Catzebo" I've set up for our feral kitty Sukey and the others when they're outdoors. It's very interesting, and involves several quilts, tarps, cat beds, and a heat lamp... *
> 
> OK, MJ...PLEASE POST PICTURES!! I'M QUITE INTRIGUED!! Sounds GREAT!!
> 
> ...


I'll get some tomorrow. There's a bunch of them out there right now. They actually prefer the Catzebo to being indoors, it seems. Spoiled rotten little buggers. 

I have to say, I am LOVING this playpen. The birds really seem to enjoy it too. Plenty of flapping room, heating pad, nest box, food and water, and room to move all over. It's completely neat (no seeds scattered all over the floor!) and best of all, no poop all over the carpet (because no matter how many sheets I put down, they would find the one tiny spot of carpet to poop on). They can see everything going on and have a viewing window of the catzebo, which entertains both birds and cats (they are used to seeing each other). I highly recommend a playpen for a cage.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Nice playpen for the babies, of course the pigeons, they look so cute, and have a mom that loves them a lot.

Ivette


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice pics!!!

I have used PLAYPENS (left overs from my brothers kids) with youngsters (from 15 days of age on up) for sunbathing on the porch and they are fantastic!!! 

They have plenty of room to move around but they can't fly out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

That's a really nice idea! And a bargain buy too. They look nice and comfy in there. I'll have to keep my eye out for something like that for myself.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MaryJane, 

Your resourcefulness is amazing. What a neat cage for birds who have handicaps. I'm going to keep my eye out for one of those. Thanks for showing it to us. Now I'm waiting for the cat contraption. 

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I'm trying to upload the pictures of the Catzebo but my computer has some viruses apparently and we're trying to fix it up. So hopefully soon.


----------

